# 566 seatpost



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

After trying to adjust the FSA seat post on the 566 a few times, I found out that it really is a piece of garbage. I'm doing some research now to figure which one to use to replace it.
I measured from the center of the post to the center of the clamp and it looks pretty close to 16mm. Do any of you know, what the measurement is exactly? I think I may go with the Thomas seat post, because of the adjustment bolts on either side of the clamp. Thanks for any replies.

I wish I bought the frame by it's self and build it up the way a bike should be built up. I know they put this crap on the bikes to save money, but how far will they go. You buy a new bike and the first thing you have to do is change out the saddle. Then from there you have to change out the wheels and tires. I can live with the other things that the bike came with, but give me a break.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Why not keep it in the family?
http://www.wekeepyoucycling.com/en/p-141-look-ergopost-4-ti-polished-seatpost.aspx

Plus it looks 10x's better than a Thompson


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm quite happy with the Easton EC90 on my 585...


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I kind of like this one too.
http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222354647/110/Profile-Design-Profile-FFC.html


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Or...


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Max, I just ordered this one.
http://www.glorycycles.com/dezese.html
I got it from PBK a lot cheaper, but this one shows the color. I got the white.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Deda? I'm never helping you again....


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Deda? I'm never helping you again....




:smilewinkgrin: I don't know if they are any good, but I'll find out. It doesn't look to bad and I know it's going to be better than that piece of shrt, that's on there now. I like the idea of the adjustment bolts for and aft.:thumbsup:


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Deda posts are great, adjustment is easy and they are very well made. Will look great on the Look.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

CliveDS said:


> Deda posts are great, adjustment is easy and they are very well made. Will look great on the Look.



Thanks Clive, that's why I went with the white. I see a lot of pro use Deda as well. I know they get it free, but it doe's look like good stuff.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

the saddle rail clamps on a seatpost are set it & forget it. you adjust it once maybe twice in the years you'll be riding the bike. I dont think thats the reason to upgrade a seatpost. Do it for weight, do it for bling if thats a factor for you (it is for lots of people)

i did upgrade the seatpost on my 566 to a thomson masterpiece setback, but thats cuz i got it for FREE. else i wouldn't of, unless i was going to drop weight on it. then i would've gotten the ritchey superlogic. 

yes, the thomson post is easier to adjust, but like all saddle rail clamps, they're all annoying unless you've mastered it. its a non factor for me since i've only moved my saddle twice since i've owned this road bike.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I probably could have lived with the seat post that was on there, but I trying out a lot of different saddles and the seat post I ordered has a front and rear adjustment bolt, which will make it a lot easier and more precise. 
I like the Aliante saddle that I have on there now, but with all the sales they're having now, I thought I would give some of the Selle Italia saddles a try. No I don't care about weight at all, but I think the Brook would look like snow tires on a Ferrari.


----------

